# Goey sticky yellow poop?



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

My day old kids have bright mustardy thick yellow poop! I don't remember seeing this with my other two kids. What does it mean? Anything I need to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It means they already expelled the meconium and are now passing the colostrum that they have drank. All good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This too shall pass. (sorry couldn't help it)

Perfectly normal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normal


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, those are weird poops when you first see them. Some are orangish and look like little cheezies on the ground, and some are more yellow and look like little strings of spray foam insulation. Lol


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Yay! Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

